# Slimming World



## Michxx

Hi

Can anyone advise on slimming world - is it suitable for type 2's?  I desperatley need to loose weight but have a portion control problem and this diet appears to let you eat as much free food as you want.  
Ta


----------



## Carina1962

This is the one diet i haven't tried (tried everything else) but have heard very good reports so will try and do a bit more information searching on it.  I am stuggling big time trying to lose weight and am going to make an appointment with a dietician through my GP.


----------



## Katieb

I have successfully lost 3 stones in 12 months following the principles of SW. However, the danger lies in the  'green' days where they claim you can eat as much pasta or as many potatoes as you like! Obviously as a D you simply couldn't do this, so I follow the red day plans - 2 small portions of carbs (porridge or 1 weetabix for breakfast as 1 then a small portion of wholewhwheat pasta or new potatoes as the other) with as much meat or fish and as many 'free' veg as I want (free being low GI veggies). Low fat yogurts, fruit etc are unlimited but again I have to limit portion size to control bg. It worked for me (and still is doing - I need to lose a stone for target), but with tweaks to suit the D. Hope this helps. Katiex


----------



## sandym

I did really well on Weight Watchers when I was first diagnosed and ballooned in weight.  I did try SW but as a veggie I don't think it was that great.  But I do know people have had great success with it.  Good luck!


----------



## Hazel

I have lost almost 3 stone since the end of October.

There are 3 different programmes

I mainly stick to RED, very few carbs

My Hba1c is well down, my insulin is down 70-80%

oh, I am T2


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Hi Mich,

As you can see everyone is different and I would always air on the side of caution with any fad diet (I believe it's life style change that is needed over diets) so I wouldn't recommend.

Surely the money you would spend on SW would be better in your pocket?

I would suggest you consult your GP or dietitian and see what works for you as an individual. Make changes a little at a time and monitor you BG's. Add in a little exercise also a little at a time too


Wishing you all the best whatever you decide hun _


----------



## Hazel

I totally disagree with the previous writer.   4.95 a week is nothing, but the support and guidance from the consultant and class members - plus we now have our own Facebook page, all of which is priceless.

I am 57 and am obsese.   Over the years I have joined a number of slimming clubs, yes and none have suited me.   I have even spent time in the Priory hospital in Glasgow, with an eating disorder, that proved useless.   I have tried on my own, no joy.

My 5 months with Slimming World has been the best 5 months of my life.   My health is the best it has been in YEARS, I am eating VERY healthily, I am losing weight.   I can see light at the end of the tunnel.    I feel optimistic for the first time in YEARS. 

A a diabetic, in 5 months my insulin is down 70-80%

Slimming World may not suit everyone - but it has saved my life


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Hazel said:


> I totally disagree with the previous writer.   4.95 a week is nothing, but the support and guidance from the consultant and class members - plus we now have our own Facebook page, all of which is priceless.
> 
> I am 57 and am obsese.   Over the years I have joined a number of slimming clubs, yes and none have suited me.   I have even spent time in the Priory hospital in Glasgow, with an eating disorder, that proved useless.   I have tried on my own, no joy.
> 
> My 5 months with Slimming World has been the best 5 months of my life.   My health is the best it has been in YEARS, I am eating VERY healthily, I am losing weight.   I can see light at the end of the tunnel.    I feel optimistic for the first time in YEARS.
> 
> A a diabetic, in 5 months my insulin is down 70-80%
> 
> Slimming World may not suit everyone - but it has saved my life



Well done hazel you are doing great 

Wish you could buy willpower from the shops my intentions are good but I just seem to playing with the same 4 pounds since Christmas they keep coming off and then going back on a bit like the hokey cokey.

Slimming World and Weight Watchers are both great.......and work really well if you stick to the diet


----------



## Katieb

Hazel said:


> I have lost almost 3 stone since the end of October.
> 
> There are 3 different programmes
> 
> I mainly stick to RED, very few carbs
> 
> My Hba1c is well down, my insulin is down 70-80%
> 
> oh, I am T2



Hazel, you are doing fantastically well! I'm glad it works for you like it works for me. Keep at it and you'll get there. Love Katiexx


----------



## Carina1962

I have decided to join SW a week tomorrow but in the meantime, i have a question? if you have cereal for breakfast is that one portion of the recommended 'healthy B's? so for example, if i had a slice of toast as well as my cereal, i take it that i couldn not have ryvitas for lunch?  is this correct?


----------

